
Whistleblower Charged Under the Espionage Act Pleads Guilty - mikece
https://theintercept.com/2018/06/26/reality-winner-plea-deal/
======
pm24601
Reality Winner let the US know our elections are being hacked... yet she is
being destroyed.

